# TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell



## Joel-92 (2. Januar 2015)

*TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Hallo, 

ich möchte mir einen TV bis 500 € zulegen, den ich auch als 2. PC Monitor zum spielen nutzen möchte. 
Nun habe ich mir den Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll) aufgrund der Testergebnisse herausgesucht.
Nun ist der TV bei Amazon und anderen Shops erst in 1-2 Monaten verfügbar. Ein paar wenige Shops haben ihn lieferbar. 
Es würde mich interessieren, warum das so ist. Bringt Samsung demnächst das Nachfolgemodell raus und prodzuiert nichtmehr nach? Evtl dann noch warten auf dieses Modell? Oder Lieferschwierigkeiten wegen Weihnachten? Danke.


----------



## Dau7hy (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Hallo Joel,

wollte mir wie du auch einen 40er für unter 500 Euro (vor Weihnachten) holen - der oben genannte Fernseher war auch mein Favorite.
Habe gelesen das er der meistverkaufte Fernseher Deutschlands 2014 war und kurz vor Weihnachten war er dann auch bei Amazon ausverkauft.
Zuletzt hat MediaMarkt unmittelbar nach Weihnachten den Fernseher für 400 Euro angeboten und er war auch direkt ausverkauft!

Hintergrund im Januar steigt die CES und die neuen Trends werden vorgestellt. Aus diesem Grunde würde ich nicht davon ausgehen das du dieses Model noch lange auf dem Markt zu Gesicht bekommst.


----------



## Joel-92 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*



Dau7hy schrieb:


> Hallo Joel,
> 
> wollte mir wie du auch einen 40er für unter 500 Euro (vor Weihnachten) holen - der oben genannte Fernseher war auch mein Favorite.
> Habe gelesen das er der meistverkaufte Fernseher Deutschlands 2014 war und kurz vor Weihnachten war er dann auch bei Amazon ausverkauft.
> ...



Danke für Deinen Beitrag. 
Für was für eine Alternative hast du dich jetzt entschieden oder bist du auch noch auf der Suche?
Ich denke, das Nachfolgermodell wird dann auch in den nächsten Wochen erscheinen, aber dann bestimmt bei 600-700 € ligen.
Der hier wäre evtl. noch was LG 42LB671V 106 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full HD, 700Hz MCI, DVB-T/C/S, CI+, Wireless-LAN, Smart TV, 2.1 Soundsystem, 24 Watt) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


----------



## stevie4one (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Aktuell ist der Samsung UE40H6470 bei Amazon lieferbar. Alternative wäre das Schwestermodell Samsung UE40H6270 oder der Samsung UE40H6410. Die H-Modelle stammen alle aus der 2014er Reihe bei Samsung, normalerweise erscheint jedes Jahr eine neue Reihe. Laut Nomenklatur wäre I dran, wobei es wohl eher IS heißen wird?! Wer kauft schon ein I-Model ...


----------



## Dau7hy (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Alle genannten Fernseher sind interessant.  Fürs gamen ist eventuell ein Sony W705 zu bevorzugen - sehr geringer Inputlag.
Ich habe jetzt innerhalb 3 Wochen sehr viele Internetseiten durchgewühlt und du wirst nirgends eine Seite finden die den besten Fernseher hervorzeigt.
Es gibt aber einige nette Seiten die Unterschiede darstellen: testberichte24.blogspot.de , digitalversus.com , zambullo.de , test-led-tv.blogspot.de

Mein Tipp: kurz die Seiten durchforsten und dann entscheiden. Unterschiede wirst du wohl nur bei direktem eigenen Vergleich feststellen - heißt zwei Geräte bestellen, beide gleichzeitig laufen lassen und entscheiden, aber wer macht das schon...
Im Nachhinein wirst du mit dem bestellten gerät bestimmt zufrieden sein, da der direkte Vergleich zu einem anderen nicht statt findet.  Daher die ganzen positiven Bewertungen immer bei Amazon die leider nichts aussagen, außer das er oft gekauft wurde... ^^


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Aktuell ist der Samsung UE40H6470 bei Amazon lieferbar. Alternative wäre das Schwestermodell Samsung UE40H6270 oder der Samsung UE40H6410. Die H-Modelle stammen alle aus der 2014er Reihe bei Samsung, normalerweise erscheint jedes Jahr eine neue Reihe. Laut Nomenklatur wäre I dran, wobei es wohl eher IS heißen wird?! Wer kauft schon ein I-Model ...



Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ja, er ist lieferbar bei Händlern die über Amazon verkaufen aber nicht von Amazon selbst. Allerdings für ca. 550 €. Vor ca 2 Wochen war das Gerät bei Amazon und anderen Händlern ca. 100 € billiger.



Dau7hy schrieb:


> Alle genannten Fernseher sind interessant.  Fürs  gamen ist eventuell ein Sony W705 zu bevorzugen - sehr geringer  Inputlag.
> Ich habe jetzt innerhalb 3 Wochen sehr viele Internetseiten durchgewühlt  und du wirst nirgends eine Seite finden die den besten Fernseher  hervorzeigt.
> Es gibt aber einige nette Seiten die Unterschiede darstellen:  testberichte24.blogspot.de , digitalversus.com , zambullo.de ,  test-led-tv.blogspot.de
> 
> ...




Auch danke für deinen Beitrag! 
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass es leider keine Seite gibt die wirklich viele Geräte testet und vergleicht und ein Ranking aufstellt, wie es das z.B. bei Kameras gibt. 
Leider kann ich über Google nichts von einem Sony W705 finden. 
Hast du dich vielleicht vertippt oder gibt's das Modell schon garnicht mehr?

Was für Modelle sind noch empfehlenswert? 
Ach übrigens, die Soundqualität des TVs ist egal, das ich ein AV-Receiver nutze. 
3D und Smart-TV wären nett.


----------



## Dau7hy (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Sony BRAVIA KDL-42W705 (42 = Zoll)
leider auch gewaltiger preisanstieg bei amazon

Würde H6470 nehmen, wenn 3D ein muss ist.
KDL-42W705 wenn du auch viel damit spielen möchtest
LG hat auch so viele interessante Modelle 

Am besten schaust du in Ruhe meine Links durch und favorisierst einige Modelle.
Sobald einer der Modelle dann im Angebot ist schlägst du zu - oder du wartest immer weiter und weiter


----------



## iPlutonium (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*



Dau7hy schrieb:


> Sony BRAVIA KDL-42W705 (42 = Zoll)
> leider auch gewaltiger preisanstieg bei amazon
> 
> Würde H6470 nehmen, wenn 3D ein muss ist.
> ...


Wollte mir auch ein neuen TV gönnen,  zocke zurzeit sehr viel bf4,  forza,  Fifa usw. Ist der Sony der perfekte Zocker TV? Ich wollte sowieso schon  immer ein Sony Tv wegen meinem Smartphone ist ein Sony Xperia Z1, damit könnte man das Smartphone schnell und einfach vernetzen, Sony bietet ja ganz nette Features.  Nur ich will halt kein Fehlkauf ausüben und dann unzufrieden zu sein.  

Mfg Mike


----------



## Dau7hy (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Sony bietet einen sehr guten InputLag Wert, welches vorallem für Gamer interessant ist.
Input Lag Test Database: Best TV For Gaming

Siehe auch Modelle
Liste allen Sony LED TV 2014 line-up ~ Test LED-TVs

Ob man den Inputlag wirklich beim spielen stark bemerkt kann ich nicht beurteilen, siehe hierzu Videos im Internet. 
Wenn man allerdings viele online Wettbewerbe spielt, kann es bestimmt nicht schaden!

Nur wegen eines Handys auch den gleichen Fernseher nehmen, weiss nicht ... bin kein Experte, aber andere Modelle könnten es durchaus auch unterstützen.


----------



## iPlutonium (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*



Dau7hy schrieb:


> Sony bietet einen sehr guten InputLag Wert, welches vorallem für Gamer interessant ist.
> Input Lag Test Database: Best TV For Gaming
> 
> Siehe auch Modelle
> ...


Hab  mir den mal angesehen heute im Saturn,  es gibt sogar den Nachfolger W805 wo liegt da der Unterschied zum W705?


----------



## Dau7hy (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Der Link: Testberichte 24: Die Sony Flachbildfernseher KDL-Serie 2014 - Alle Modelle im Ãœberblick, Vergleiche und Unterschiede sagt alles aus


----------



## Joel-92 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*



Dau7hy schrieb:


> Sony BRAVIA KDL-42W705 (42 = Zoll)
> leider auch gewaltiger preisanstieg bei amazon
> 
> Würde H6470 nehmen, wenn 3D ein muss ist.
> ...



Haha, ja das sollte ich jetzt mal machen weil sonst warte ich wirklich immer weiter und weiter 
Alternativ wäre der BenQ TH681 FullHD Beamer für 560 € was  kommt dann halt noch eine Leinwand und Deckenhalterung sowie ein laaaanges HDMI-Kabel dazu. 
Wird zwar etwas teurer aber auch viel größer


----------



## Dau7hy (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Na oder schau mal ab und zu bei den Deal Seiten vorbei. Dort stehen fast täglich Fernseher im Angebot.

Heute zum Beispiel ein 48er Grundig für 430€ (Amazon). Jetzt wieder 450€ bei Amazon.
Grundig 48 VLE 744 BL 121 cm (48 Zoll) 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full HD, 400Hz PPR, DVB-T/C/S2, 4x HDMI, USB) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Habe leider zu lange überlegt, aber nach den Kundenmeinungen kann man ihn durchaus zum gaming gebrauchen!
Habe leider sonst keine Wertvollen Testberichte hierzu gefunden, außer das er ein sehr gutes P/L bietet! 
Was auch stimmt, wenn man seinen Umfang anschaut und bedenkt das es 48" sind.

Eventuell einfach mal zuschlagen - im Notfall kann man ihn ja (vielleicht) zurückschicken! Sehr wahrscheinlich ist man aber mit einem solchen Gerät zufrieden 

P.S. bei einem Beamer würde ich mich vorher schlau machen welche Vor- und Nachteile es mit sich bringt!


----------



## Joel-92 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Was haltet ihr vom LG 42LB670V?


----------



## Nomad88 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: TV Samsung UE40H6470 102 cm (40 Zoll)  Lieferbarkeit/nächstes Modell*

Hab den 42LB674v ist baugleich mit dem 670er Kann dir nur ne klare Kaufempfehlung geben Spitzenbild IPS Panel,durch 2.1 soundbar recht guter ton,inputlag geht auch(TV vorher auf gaming stellen!)
Schön flach und fast rahmenlos und hat in tests auch gut abgeschnitten!
TVs bis 1000 Euro: LG 42LB670V im Test - video-Magazin

TESTSIEGER LG 42LB670: AUSGEZEICHNETE BILDQUALITÃ„T UND ENERGIEEFFIZIENZ-BESTER UNTER BESTEN | Das Presse-Portal von LG – LG Presselounge

Und du kriegst ihn unter 500 euro!

grüsse Nomad


----------

